# 300.3-C-1 v. 404.8-B



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

It seems to look perfectly good to me. Devices have open terminals conductors do not. Am I missing something.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Ultrafault said:


> It seems to look perfectly good to me. Devices have open terminals conductors do not. Am I missing something.


 
Ya not missing something and the Art 404.8 (B) do nail right on the spot with multi gang switch box or device like receptale(s) in there espcally if ya running 480Y277 volts in the switch box which it is more common so you will have to be extra carefull with this Art. 

The key issue If my memory serve me right on 277 volts and higher the pointal ( SP ) of arc flash is higher then the 120 to 240 volts circuits due the exposed termation screw which we don't have very many devices which it is exposed over here in France.

Merci,
Marc


----------

